# bmx aufrüsten



## chrisdadirty (13. Juli 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen ,
vor 2 monaten hab ich mit´r das Wtp Trust 2008 gekauft nun wollt ich euch fragen welche Parts sinnvoll wären .....freecoaster , gabel....?! ich habe ca. 300 euro zur Verfügung...
mfg,
chris


----------



## L_AIR (13. Juli 2008)

wenn du damit auch so zufrieden bist, geh' raus und fahr ne runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thommi00 (13. Juli 2008)

reifen wären neue gut, kurbeln sind zwar schwer aba bei mir halten sie seit 7 monaten,pedale evtl


----------



## lennarth (13. Juli 2008)

ich würd nichts dran machen..fahr einfach,spar deine 300 zu mehr auf..dann hast du irgendwann nen großen haufen geld und baust dir nen gutes schönes rad zusammen und hast mit deinem jetzigen die basics gelernt


----------



## RISE (13. Juli 2008)

So würd ich das auch sagen. Ansonsten guck eben, wo am effektivsten investieren kannst. Vielleicht passt dir ja irgendein Teil nicht so.


----------



## $TrEEt_EmO (13. Juli 2008)

Ich würde nicht "unnötig" Geld ausgeben, wenn dir das Bike so gefällt wies ist würde ich das Geld für eine große Anschaffung (Rahmen...) sparen oder warten bis was kaputt geht und es ersetzen


----------

